# Sample sizes



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

relatively new to the forum (at least in terms of post count); quick question if that is ok.

Are there any roasters out there that sell sample sizes say enough for around 2-3 cups. I'm new to the "grinding/brewing your own coffee" scene and would like to try a range of coffees that is agreeable with my palate. I like all ranges of coffee really but I'm looking for something (perhaps more than one coffee) to say "that's it".

It would be great if roasters did this sort of thing but most I've checked do around 200g bags minimum which to me is slightly excessive if I'm trying to find the perfect roast.

If a roaster did a "sample pack" of say 500g split into 50g ish bags that would be a great selling point IMO.

Anyhoo if anyone can advise/suggest any roaster that does this or perhaps a roaster could consider that idea it would be most appreciated!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It can be hard to really judge a coffee based on just 50-100g, especially with espresso where it may take a few shots to dial it in correctly, which is why most places don't offer this. 250g is a common bag size and really isnt that much if you have a couple of coffees a day, i'd recommend just working your way through a few bags at a time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Didn't blankbox used to do something like this. Plus one on above 50g doesn't give you enough to get a coffee right unless your simply going to use it to cup with


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Not sure but I think rave to a sample upon request I think its around 100g


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Coffee Compass routinely send out 100g samples with their orders - it might be worth contacting Richard there to see if they would sell a selection to you in that size (they do 250g selection packs but that's not what you want). Ethical Addictions do 6x35g but it's ground - although it would give you some idea of what the beans might be like.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool thanks for all of the replies, yeah i appreciate that the size of the sample may not be enough to make a judgement call but I also see it as a quick way to get a general idea of the general different types out there.

Thanks for the heads up about making requests for Rave and Coffee Compass; I might just do that


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You'd only need 12g to cup it, but slap p&p on and you might aswell buy a full bag


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> You'd only need 12g to cup it, but slap p&p on and you might aswell buy a full bag


Yeah agree that is why I mentioned a range of samples in one go - some form of variety pack covering a diverse selection of coffees from around the world.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah speak to Richard at coffee compass. He's a good guy to chat with. Tell him what you like in coffee/what you think you might like, and he will make some suggestions and I'm sure would do some samples for you


----------

